# Ella :Born 24/4/08:



## oOKayOo

Well finally have just gotten home , after 3 days in hospital after my cesarean.

Everything went fine , went into hospital at 7:30am on the 24th April and they had me put down to have the last c-section of the day which was 1:30. So along wait! 

Its was all over pretty quickly and wasnt as bad as i thought! 

Ella wieghed at 9lb 1oz! Big girl! She was 51 cm long. 

Im over the moon :cloud9::happydance::baby: 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v292/shnukys/26042008146.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v292/shnukys/26042008141.jpg


----------



## fifi83

Congratulations, there both so cute, big sis looks over the moon. x


----------



## elles28

Congrats your little girls are adorable :cloud9:


----------



## clairebear

ah she is so cute glad everything went so well xxx


----------



## Samantha675

Oh those chubby cheeks!!! They make me melt. She just so adorable. Congratulations hun!!!


----------



## charveyron

Congratulations to you and your family :pink:


----------



## pepperflake

Congratulations! She's beautiful!


----------



## Ria_Rose

Aw Carly and Ella look tooooo cute together!

Well done and congratulations. :hugs:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congrats on your beautiful abby girl xXx


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! She's beautiful!


----------



## bigbelly2

9lb 1 oz ay what a corkcer as my nan would say...

shes beautiful and big sis looks very happy!!

h x


----------



## anita665

Congratulations!!


----------



## TashaAndBump

Congratulations! :) You have two very beautiful princesses :)


----------



## oOKayOo

Thanks girls so happy ! She is very good too, sleeps constantly almost like i dont have a baby!


----------



## Louisa K

aww congrats, glad everything went well :hugs:


----------



## supernurse

Big Congratulations on your BIG arrival. Looks like Ella's gonna have a lovely big sis to look after her. xx


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

congrats shes gorgeous !! x


----------



## AquaDementia

oh wow!! 9 lbs, she is adorable and well done mommy, I bet she was woth all the scary moments in your pregnancy.

And our daughters have the same birthday!!
:)


----------



## Ema

Congrats xxx


----------



## bluebell

Congratulations - she's such a cutie!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## Gemma2102

congratulations hun they both look so beautifull big sister looks so proud xx


----------



## Linzi

Congrats! She's beautiful :)

xxx


----------



## missjess

Congrats!!! She's a stunner!


----------



## NeyNey

She is just a cutie, well done!


----------



## maybebaby

Awww Congratulations!! :hugs:


----------



## BurtonBaby

Congrats!! Shes gorgeous! The pic of your two little princess' is adorable!


----------



## sammie18

Congrats shes cute and big SIS looks EXCITED!


----------



## polo_princess

Congrats hunni!! She's a cutie!!


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun, both ur children and beautiful


----------



## Gemz

Ahh cute photos -CONGRATULATIONS! :hug:


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats :)


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations


----------



## Jenny

Congrats! What a beautiful baby girl! :hugs:


----------



## babe2ooo

awww lovely


----------



## Emmea12uk

Congratulations! She is so beautiful!


----------



## Iwantone!!!

love the name i have a goddaughter called ella lovely looking girls xx


----------



## Wobbles

Congratulations 

https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/itsagirllogo1.gif


----------



## Carley

Congratulations, she is just priceless!


----------



## Sparky0207

Congratulations! Both of your girls are beautiful


----------



## Ann-Marie

Congrats :happydance: Both your girls are beautiful :hug:


----------



## Tam

Congratulations! Awwww proud sister.....she is lovely hun! x


----------



## sweetsammi

CONGRATULATIONS! X


----------



## Belle

congratulations! xx


----------



## Elli21

They are both adorable! Congratulations!


----------

